# D&D Game Starting in Queens, NY



## Fegonral (Jul 6, 2007)

We are about to start a new party in Queens and we could use another player. So far we are four, three players and the DM, and strangely enough no fighter or similar class. Are you interested?

We are going to meet bi-weekly, in the weekends, and each session will typically last up to 5 hours. The location may vary, but it will always be accessible by subway. The rules are 3.5 with slight variations, such as the possibility of making any skill a cross-class skill by spending a feat, and a few new classes to fit specifically in our home-brew (for instance, the priests of the god of peace are not armored, weapon-wielding clerics, but excel in other ways). 

The setting is a bit historical. Magic is feared and scarce (though PCs can be spellcasters normally). The inquisition roams the world hunting proven wizards (so avoid showing off in town). The aristocracy plots for power and enlists the help of PCs. Even within a party, players may have a common goal and enemy and lateral hidden agendas. Deciding whom to fight is more important than your fighting ability. Random encounters, such as wandering monsters are discouraged, as they take valuable role-playing time, but no good adventure is complete without a good critical battle.

Anyone interested? Please reply to fegonral@gmail.com


----------

